# dehydration in pregnancy - help for dx code



## ggparker14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can I get help for dx code for dehydration in pregnancy? No nausea and vomiting, dehydration only.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mcnaryk (Oct 12, 2012)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can I get help for dx code for dehydration in pregnancy? No nausea and vomiting, dehydration only.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I don't think there is a pregnancy-specific code for dehydration only. I was thinking hyperemesis until I read no nausea/vomiting. I would use the regular dehydration code unless the cause of the dehydration is known.


----------

